# Dwarf Gourami Has A Zit??



## JKoral (Sep 20, 2009)

My Dwarf Gourami appears to have developed a red spot on its lip that has what looks like a "whitehead" on it. As im pretty sure fish dont have acne, i dont know how to treat it...Im sure pouring proactive in the tank will not help the situation. It started out as just a small red bump, but has now grown into a sore with a white strand coming off of it. What is it and how do I treat it?

Respectfully,
JKoral


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think fish get pimples..lol. It may be a bacterial infection such as columnaris. I've used Furan 2 to treat before or you can use Maracyn and Maracyn 2 combo. Also, Keep the water clean with frequent small water changes.


----------



## JKoral (Sep 20, 2009)

I looked at columnaris and he doesnt have any of those symptoms. He seems healthy and vibrant enough, and is also eating well. Best way i can describe it is as a small oozing red sore on his mouth. Doesnt seem to effect him much but id like to diagnose and treat just the same. I do weekly 25-50% water changes to keep the water up to par. Anymore input would be great. 

Thank you,
JKoral


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

oozing sores are usually a sign of bacterial infection so dosing meds might be a good idea. Sometimes a fish can get sick and not really show that many symptoms but die suddenly so you should do some investigating, perhaps make a thread in teh illness part of the forum


----------



## JKoral (Sep 20, 2009)

Bacterial...what kind of meds should I approach a bacterial infection with?? And sorry, obviously a newbie...I thought this was where illness threads were located. Thank you for your input.

Respectfully,
JKoral


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

OH wait your right this si the disease thread, i got confused and thought this was in the tank thread...fail on my part :-/ Anyway. IT does sound like a bacterial thing, do you ahve a quarantine tank? its usually better to medicate one fisha t a time instead of the entire tank


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Furan 2, Maracyn and Maracyn 2 are antibiotics and should be able to treat a variety of bacterial diseases. Be aware that treating with antibiotics may affect your beneficial bacterial colony so you should keep an eye on your water parameters when treating. I've had good results with Furan 2 and it did not affect my water params but others may have had a different experience. I have also used Maracyn/Maracyn 2 in combo and it did cause an ammonia spike. Another reason why it's better to treat in a hospital tank (as long as it's only 1 fish that's affected). If you have several fish with the same symptoms then you should probably treat the main tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It does appear to be bacterial infection. Good advice, Jean.


----------



## JKoral (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, so i cycled with tertacyclene (not sure on spelling) in a quarantined tank and all is cleared up. Thanks to all for the gr8 advice!!! Gourami is a happy camper!


----------

